# (AZ) Golden Retriever MHR Rangers Red Desert Banger MH WCX**



## maydayretrievers (May 30, 2005)

Banger hard running golden with great water entry. NAHRA MHR,AKC MH WCX. Was #11 high point derby Golden 2011 has qual jams. Currently running Qual and All hunt test AKC NAHRA HRC. His pedigree is proven to produce great pups. Which can be seen on k9 data.com Sire: FC AFC STEEPLE HILL RANGER Dam: JACO'S RED DESERT CIDER*** Qualified all age 
Hips good, Elbows normal, eyes cerf, pra clear by Parentage. Pups from Bangers 1st breeding should be running derby soon 
Stud fee currently $1000 or Pup contact Roger May 928 243 2890 for more info


----------

